

Show HN: Immutable and type-checked state and actions for Redux - gcanti
https://github.com/gcanti/redux-tcomb

======
skrebbel
I really like this. I've been following gcanti's work in tcomb for a while
now, and I feel that it's way too unpopular for how well designed it is. I
think I should just replace all my Immutable.js records with tcomb structs,
and time is the only reason I haven't.

Does anyone know whether there's any immutable collections that work well with
tcomb? I'm a bit weary of adding yet another data structure thing to my code
(after Immutable and Ramda), so I'd prefer to _replace_ Immutable by tcomb but
I'm afraid that'll make add-to-immutable-sequence kind of operations
significantly slower. Any tips?

------
drmajormccheese
Type checked state is known as "typestate". A Google search will bring up the
typestate paper.

